# Feral Pigeon help



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello-Last time I was here(a few weeks back) Jerry was MUCH smaller then he is now.I am guessing he is about 5 or 6 weeks old now .He is a rescued wild pigeon who fell from the nest.Ive had him almost 4 weeks.He is now just about fully grown(except he has some yellow strands of feather that poke out from under his entire body,if that helps age him) ANYWAY! Jerry flies,out of his box constantly.We built him a fairly good size cage which we have only had a couple days and we planned on trying to let him get used to the outside that way,but he HATES the cage and sticks his head out and Im afraid hes going to hurt himself.So back in the shed,where he is happy,but not learning,or anything because he wont stay put.SO I have this extremely affectionate pigeon.Loves to cuddle and wants to be with people all the time.I work so I dont get to spend time with him constantly,I guess I dont really know what to do!!I want to release him at some point which I pretty much have no choice, but....my ideas are all flunking, and I dont know what to do next.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi there, I think it would be a good idea, if you feel you cannot keep your pigeon, to find another home where piggie could be someone else's house bird.

Now that the bird has become dependant on you and you say it needs to be around you it has become imprinted.

Also can you be sure that piggie could fly good distances to escape from predators. Could he forage for his own food?
If you release him as you say you want to.

It would be a good idea if he had time to practise his flying skills in an enclosed area or big aviary.
Have you tried the adoption forum. Someone might like to keep a piggie in the way he is used to living.

I would not release a pigeon that has no instinct to recognise it's enemy.
You also say piggie is an affectionate bird. If released he might fly to anyone and some people are not kind to pigeons.

It would be best if your pigeon went to a rehabber who releases rehab pigeons into an already established flock.
This would help piggie to interact and socialize with other pigeons, then adjustment in the wild would be easier.

I would not release this piggie into the wild as it has become dependant on you and has no experience of life as a wild bird.

I hope you can find a home similar to the one you are providing as piggie sounds a very happy bird.

Where are you based?

I am in the UK and if you get desperate I would take the piggie.

Jayne


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

*Jerry*

Jayne-I have concerns about ALL of those things.I dont know if he recognizes predators.I dont know if he can forage. I am learning so many users are in the UK.I am in the USA/Maine.I would like to find Jerry a Foster mom,but the thing is,I have cats and a cockatiel.This is mostly the reason for my release theory.When I nursed Jerry back to health I really didnt think much of it at the time.I thought he'd die actually.But he thrived and now I have this really great pigeon,more of a pet then my cockatiel,hes still hand feeding(another task I have to conquer is to ween) And I am just feeling overwhelmed because he ....is in my shed and I feel bad even tho he seems quite content.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Jerry, Please keep posting because there must be someone who would want a pet pigeon who is affectionate and loves people.

You say he loves the shed and being with people so he is a content and happy piggie.That is all that matters.

Please do not release him in to the wild. 
The idea of piggie flying free in the wild may seem idylic, but the outside world is a frightening place for a piggie that has not learnt to feed and protect himself.

Have you tried the adoption forum here on Pigeon Talk?

Please keep posting. There will be others who can advise you .We have members from N.Y and nearby who hopefully might see this.

In the meantime please don't beat yourself up or feel guilty because your bird is in a shed. He is happy and contented. Wait until someone can offer more but I think you have done your best so you have not failed.

Jayne UK


----------



## wildlife-rehab (Jul 8, 2007)

i agree! you have done well and given this bird a chance!


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

*Jerry*

Thanks-Im a general animal lover anyway and couldnt just walk away from a hurt baby pigeon.I thought he would begging to leave-first chance he got!!I wouldnt & couldnt just open the door and kick him out.He seems to have no desire to really leave even IF he got the chance!I guess if hes happy where hes at-and no one thinks it is ...uncaring that hes in a shed.I dont MIND him in the shed....he is happy,and I suppose its not much different then a barn situation.....


----------

